# internship in egypt



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi...

I need to learn if there is any companies can take civil engineerig student as internship for foreign students.(from Turkey)

Thank you so much...


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

male,
birth;1990

university 2.nd stage and %75 success...


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

turkish,living in turkey...

i am sorry;site admins...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

iclturkey said:


> turkish,living in turkey...
> 
> i am sorry;site admins...


ITs ok icl we are jsut trying to protect people from those who are out exploit them.
Certain males on here who offer help but ask if you are male or female are only after one thing I am afraid.
You have done nothing wrong though so no need to apologise.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

iclturkey I don't think people come here to be an intern.
If you have a screwdriver you are an engineer here.
If you can do double entry book keeping you are an accountant
So it's not the best of countries to practise in.


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

i was sorry for that i use this expat site for a strange my job ^^

thanks.

inshaallah i will start to work as eng. in 2012  there is 3 years more...


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

and i have to be exist in mısırrrrrr...
i am being to be wait (((


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

sry icl didnt get ur last psoting ,anyway to get an intern here u can try NGOs or if u have contacts in one of several turkish companies working here,(cairo airport terminal 3 was build by a turkish contractor


----------



## iclturkey (Apr 11, 2008)

yes.i knıow there are many turkish companies and here connected mısır...
but it is not easy to find one (

thank you so much for attentions.
but i will be watch here for good news...

best regards...


----------

